# Need help with FTP



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have some files containing PHP, Js and cs files. I used this files using XMAPP with "localhost\\foldername.com" on the browser and it worked fine as it should, opening a normal Web page. I needed this to happen with a simple online Link something like "http://foldername.com. So I hosted the files on Biz.nf and tried to do it with the FTP thing, using "ftp://[email protected]/foldername.com". Instead of opening a Web page it basically showed the File directory. 

How can I do it, what am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What were you expecting to happen?

If you want to see the webpage, use http. If you want to see the file list, use ftp. I don't believe using ftp will do anything more than display the files as that's what it's supposed to do.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

I think, by adding the username only, the browser is still expecting a password.


----------

